# Reptile sand in the aquarium?



## Aussiecicichlid (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey,

I want to make the change to sand but nowhere local sells pool filter sand and play sand is only sold in massive bags, usualy 50-100kg. In my local pet store they sell atleast 6 different types of sand in the reptile department, all of witch are natural, simply taken from nature, put thrue a cleaning prosses and bagged. Would these types of sand be safe for use in the aquarium?

Keep in mind im not talking about calci-sand, i keep several reptiles and wouldnt even use that stuff in my enclosures let alone the aquerium.

Any thoughts?

cheers-

Darren.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about reptile sand, but I just used Marine sand (sold in 10lb bags) in my new 55 gal. It is very fine (feels soft to the touch when wet) but didn't cloud the water at all and looks amazing! The fish seem to enjoy sifting it


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If it is just sand without added chemical treatment of some sort the only question might be how small the grains might be. Too small they might be picked up into filters and cause problems. Too large and the debris can be harder to vac out. Washed and clean so that it doesn't take forever rinsing ? Other than those questions, I would think it fine.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I was going to mention the calcium, but you already noted that.

as far as I'm aware the other sand is just silica. so its fine. issue is cost. reptile sand is pretty pricey round here ( a quick google makes it between Ã‚Â£20-50 (about $30-75) for 25KG, (thats cheapest vs brand name)


----------

